# Get Ready for Freeways That Ban Human Drivers



## Allegro Acura

New rules of the road for robot cars coming out of Washington this week could lead to the eventual extinction of one of the defining archetypes of the past century: the human driver.​
While banning people from driving may seem like something from a Kurt Vonnegut short story, it's the logical endgame of a technology that could dramatically reduce -- or even eliminate -- the 1.25 million road deaths a year globally. Human error is the cause of 94 percent of roadway fatalities, U.S. safety regulators say, and robot drivers never get drunk, sleepy or distracted.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...orce-error-prone-human-motorists-off-the-road


----------



## NachonCheeze

Just my opinion.....I don't believe 94% of fatalities are due to error...rather... they are due to people driving like idiots.... Two different things.


----------



## canyon

Keep on dreaming!


----------



## RamzFanz

NachonCheeze said:


> Just my opinion.....I don't believe 94% of fatalities are due to error...rather... they are due to people driving like idiots.... Two different things.


It should read human deficiencies.



canyon said:


> Keep on dreaming!


Keep on denying!


----------



## ubershiza

Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


----------



## Gung-Ho

Allegro Acura said:


> New rules of the road for robot cars coming out of Washington this week could lead to the eventual extinction of one of the defining archetypes of the past century: the human driver.​
> While banning people from driving may seem like something from a Kurt Vonnegut short story, it's the logical endgame of a technology that could dramatically reduce -- or even eliminate -- the 1.25 million road deaths a year globally. Human error is the cause of 94 percent of roadway fatalities, U.S. safety regulators say, and robot drivers never get drunk, sleepy or distracted.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...orce-error-prone-human-motorists-off-the-road


Maybe the robots don't get drunk but they do have glitches, crashes, and software issues.

And let's not confuse the percentage of human error accidents with percentage of humans that get in accidents.

If 5% of drivers are idiots then remove them from the road. Don't penalize the other 95% that are good drivers. You robot lovers always make it sound like every human on the road is an imminent disaster. Been driving over 30 years never had an accident. Driving about 80,000 miles a year mostly on highways with an accident.


----------



## rembrandt

American people know how to defend their constitutional rights. You can not ban guns and you won't be able to ban driving either. You can defraud greedy investors which is ok but don't try to play with the constitution. That will be playing with fire.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ubershiza said:


> Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


Yup, just like all of these other "freedoms" that these politicians put into it when some judge decided that the Constitution was a "living document"; too bad that they took out a bunch, as well.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lolololol!
It took Massachusetts and the Federal Government 25 years to open up 16 miles of tunnels under Boston in this so called "modern age".

I'll believe it when I see it.
The gubments vision of a Brave New World won't be enabled in my lifetime.
There's simply too much corruption and inefficiency to spread around.


----------



## CuffLink

ubershiza said:


> Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
no traffic, everything moves along in unison,

take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival

AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


----------



## CuffLink

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lolololol!
> It took Massachusetts and the Federal Government 25 years to open up 16 miles of tunnels under Boston in this so called "modern age".
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.
> The gubments vision of a Brave New World won't be enabled in my lifetime.
> There's simply too much corruption and inefficiency to spread around.


these humanless roads are above ground


----------



## Gung-Ho

CuffLink said:


> Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
> no traffic, everything moves along in unison,
> 
> take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
> take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival
> 
> AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


Travel times and gridlick aren't results of hunans behind the wheel, they are a result of too many cars on the road. How will driverless cars make that better if the same number of people want to use the roads at the same time.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

CuffLink said:


> these humanless roads are above ground


Doesn't matter.
When was the last successful implementation of a highway network in USA?
A. 1947-1961.
How long does it take a state to build a new highway in these modern times?
A. Dunno, but LA took at least 30 years to complete the Foothill Freeway.
Q. Where is the money going to come from for this "new highway network"?
A. Nowhere.
It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## rembrandt

Ban all the freeways for American public. Ban all human operated vehicles so that Ubermenschen can monopolize transport sector. Ban coitus as American people will reproduce by synthetic sperm in artificial overies. For all these wild dreams to come true, America must become first a fascist state run by one Skynet corporation by flushing the Republic, constitution and democracy down the drain.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

This has to be a joke. This is the dumbest news article I've read in ny life. I think I lost some brain cells reading this article clearly written by someone with money invested in sdc.


----------



## byrdman

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Doesn't matter.
> When was the last successful implementation of a highway network in USA?
> A. 1947-1961.
> How long does it take a state to build a new highway in these modern times?
> A. Dunno, but LA took at least 30 years to complete the Foothill Freeway.
> Q. Where is the money going to come from for this "new highway network"?
> A. Nowhere.
> It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

byrdman said:


>


Can kitty cook me a grilled cheese?


----------



## ubershiza

byrdman said:


>


Love your nails, your place or mine


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Driverless freeways, more like dumping grounds for boxes and boxes of nails, enjoy changing tires Travis.


----------



## Jermin8r89

CuffLink said:


> Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
> no traffic, everything moves along in unison,
> 
> take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
> take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival
> 
> AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


Ohhh cheaper so you say. We gonna pay for this either way. You gonna rent it and its gonna be on a toll road. The plan is so you want to go somewhere out of city they will put a serge so you dont go to far. Theres no figures but you gonna pay for base rate plus toll check outs. In massachussetts they have cams on masspike that are tolls and they will take a pik of car and you and charge you when ever you go threw it. So if you live in the city you wont pay too much but different story if u not. Pick your city cuz if you not in a city just for you to go places you could pay as if you own a car if not more. People need to think how they gonna make profit theres a reason why the government wants in on this. 
Watch 10 years down the road ill be right. Everyone in cities of chaos with human rights gone


----------



## tohunt4me

Allegro Acura said:


> New rules of the road for robot cars coming out of Washington this week could lead to the eventual extinction of one of the defining archetypes of the past century: the human driver.​
> While banning people from driving may seem like something from a Kurt Vonnegut short story, it's the logical endgame of a technology that could dramatically reduce -- or even eliminate -- the 1.25 million road deaths a year globally. Human error is the cause of 94 percent of roadway fatalities, U.S. safety regulators say, and robot drivers never get drunk, sleepy or distracted.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...orce-error-prone-human-motorists-off-the-road


Also EXPECT sale of public owned highways and privitazation of public roads. The highways we built as public,to become toll roads FOR PROFIT.
THIS subject was approached by the Bush administration with the first " privatized guarded access restricted highway to have been a N.A.F.T.A. Nort-South Route from South America to Canada
This has already been plotted & planned.
This is a process which has been long set into motion.
Your freedom is being assaulted on every front.
Your freedom is like a collapsing lung with all of the profit ( air) being greedily sucked out of it !


----------



## tohunt4me

Allegro Acura said:


> New rules of the road for robot cars coming out of Washington this week could lead to the eventual extinction of one of the defining archetypes of the past century: the human driver.​
> While banning people from driving may seem like something from a Kurt Vonnegut short story, it's the logical endgame of a technology that could dramatically reduce -- or even eliminate -- the 1.25 million road deaths a year globally. Human error is the cause of 94 percent of roadway fatalities, U.S. safety regulators say, and robot drivers never get drunk, sleepy or distracted.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...orce-error-prone-human-motorists-off-the-road


"AGENDA 21" " LIVING WITHOUT YOU"


----------



## tohunt4me

Allegro Acura said:


> New rules of the road for robot cars coming out of Washington this week could lead to the eventual extinction of one of the defining archetypes of the past century: the human driver.​
> While banning people from driving may seem like something from a Kurt Vonnegut short story, it's the logical endgame of a technology that could dramatically reduce -- or even eliminate -- the 1.25 million road deaths a year globally. Human error is the cause of 94 percent of roadway fatalities, U.S. safety regulators say, and robot drivers never get drunk, sleepy or distracted.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...orce-error-prone-human-motorists-off-the-road


Elimination of DEATH is not their goal. ELIMINATION is.


----------



## byrdman

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Driverless freeways, more like dumping grounds for boxes and boxes of nails, enjoy changing tires Travis.


im sure TK will heed ur warning. "EVERYBODY LISTEN UP! Stop all advancement on Driverless cars.......NOW. Not a flat tire shall I be responsible for!"
OH WAIT,........_ Run Flat Tires!......._ EVERYBODY! Listen UP, Continue Driverless car advancement ! ONWARD and UPWARD!!


----------



## byrdman

tohunt4me said:


> Elimination of DEATH is not their goal. ELIMINATION is.


that's crap!


----------



## byrdman

tohunt4me said:


> Also EXPECT sale of public owned highways and privitazation of public roads. The highways we built as public,to become toll roads FOR PROFIT.
> THIS subject was approached by the Bush administration with the first " privatized guarded access restricted highway to have been a N.A.F.T.A. Nort-South Route from South America to Canada
> This has already been plotted & planned.
> This is a process which has been long set into motion.
> Your freedom is being assaulted on every front.
> Your freedom is like a collapsing lung with all of the profit ( air) being greedily sucked out of it !


MEN! to the RAMPARTS!!! wait until the tourist exist


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

byrdman said:


> MEN! to the RAMPARTS!!! wait until the tourist exist


Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## ubershiza

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Go home, you're drunk.


That's what uber is for if he can figure out how to work the phone.


----------



## Just one more trip

CuffLink said:


> Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
> no traffic, everything moves along in unison,
> 
> take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
> take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival
> 
> AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


Jim Jones has some more Kool aid in the fridge. Drink up!


----------



## Jermin8r89

http://www.infowars.com/self-driving-cars-lead-to-massive-population-control/


----------



## CuffLink

Jermin8r89 said:


> http://www.infowars.com/self-driving-cars-lead-to-massive-population-control/


----------



## sUBERu2u

Yep this is an inevitability. Gone will be be road fatalities. Gone will be traffic jams. Autonomous braking, steering etc is already saving lives. Bring it on.


----------



## ubershiza

sUBERu2u said:


> Yep this is an inevitability. Gone will be be road fatalities. Gone will be traffic jams. Autonomous braking, steering etc is already saving lives. Bring it on.


----------



## AceManShow

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Driverless freeways, more like dumping grounds for boxes and boxes of nails, enjoy changing tires Travis.


Lmao


----------



## AceManShow

Jermin8r89 said:


> http://www.infowars.com/self-driving-cars-lead-to-massive-population-control/


Alex jones is a shill. He scares people into buying his products on his online store. Lol
Don't listen to that doom & gloom fear porn.


----------



## Jermin8r89

I listen to everybody not just him. Do you really think i should listen to the government? Media is going into frenzy with pinning trump as terrioist with him saying it was a bombing in new york right after hilary said it was a bombing and she accuses trump for bombing cuz he said it! Why is hilary not in jail?! Why hasnt obama said anything with his country self destructing?! Hes with his UN buddies. If you dont like alex jones fine but do some digging and main stream media isnt showing any real news lately. BTW alex jones said so many years ago that media will control the country and it really has. So many many lies on tv its scary. 


AceManShow said:


> Alex jones is a shill. He scares people into buying his products on his online store. Lol
> Don't listen to that doom & gloom fear porn.


----------



## painfreepc

Gung-Ho said:


> Maybe the robots don't get drunk but they do have glitches, crashes, and software issues.
> 
> And let's not confuse the percentage of human error accidents with percentage of humans that get in accidents.
> 
> If 5% of drivers are idiots then remove them from the road. Don't penalize the other 95% that are good drivers. You robot lovers always make it sound like every human on the road is an imminent disaster. Been driving over 30 years never had an accident. Driving about 80,000 miles a year mostly on highways with an accident.


I got you beat I've been driving since I was twelve ,
I am now 54 years old that means I have been driving for 42 years and I have not had one single fender bender..

You think drivers like me or just going to roll over, if the government actually tries to do this there's going to be a war.


----------



## Careface

Emp or hacking the driveless system will eliminate these cars. without electricity the cars will be paper weights. good luck america, make america great again. lol.


----------



## tohunt4me

Careface said:


> Emp or hacking the driveless system will eliminate these cars. without electricity the cars will be paper weights. good luck america, make america great again. lol.


One good solar EMP and I'm riding a mountain bike to Amish country to beg to work for food & sleep in a barn. ( before the cannibals ambush the highways)


----------



## Jermin8r89

For people who are for sdv ive gotta say electricity is not invisible. We have generators and we got stairs just in case power goes down in elevator. Whats the back up in an uber sdv?


----------



## Gung-Ho

Jermin8r89 said:


> For people who are for sdv ive gotta say electricity is not invisible. We have generators and we got stairs just in case power goes down in elevator. Whats the back up in an uber sdv?


Hamsters running in those little wheels. Could fit a couple dozen in any trunk. They work cheap and are darn cute.


----------



## observer

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Doesn't matter.
> When was the last successful implementation of a highway network in USA?
> A. 1947-1961.
> How long does it take a state to build a new highway in these modern times?
> A. Dunno, but LA took at least 30 years to complete the Foothill Freeway.
> Q. Where is the money going to come from for this "new highway network"?
> A. Nowhere.
> It's all smoke and mirrors.


710 extension hasn't been finished and its been planned since 1959.

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-1124-moore-710-freeway-20151124-story.html


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

observer said:


> 710 extension hasn't been finished and its been planned since 1959.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-1124-moore-710-freeway-20151124-story.html


Showed my age and time away from LA in that post.
Foothill freeway was the working title of the Ronald Reagan freeway lol.


----------



## Cole Hann

CuffLink said:


> Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
> no traffic, everything moves along in unison,
> 
> take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
> take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival
> 
> AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


Driverless attraction will be faster to work and cheaper . Folks driving their cars in bumper to bumper traffic will look over at 2 dedicated driverless lanes and watch the cars wiz passed with no drivers and no traffic.
*
Soon the driver that gives up his/her car for driverless gains precious TIME in the pursuit of riches & happiness. 

self or human driver will cost you 2+ hrs a day in unproductive wasted time in Agonizing maddening traffic.

*Driverless gives you back control of your life 
*


----------



## ubershiza




----------



## Jermin8r89

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 64811


Haha. Seriously. If anyone has looked up the news in florida i wouldn't be surprised.zika and a bunch of zombie like cases are happening only in that state


----------



## zordac

Jermin8r89 said:


> Haha. Seriously. If anyone has looked up the news in florida i wouldn't be surprised.zika and a bunch of zombie like cases are happening only in that state


Not sure what Zombie cases you mean unless you are talking about all of the Snow birds coming back to Florida from Massachusetts.

Zika is over blown hype from the news media. All it does is give you flu like symptoms for a week. Sure it can affect the very young and elderly more severally but you could say that about any non lethal virus. Zika didn't originate in Florida. It actually was first identified in Uganda in 1947. Guess what? 67 cases of Zika have been reported in Massachusetts. 23,135 cases in the US and it's territories. So Zika isn't just in Florida.

Skynet won't take over the world. Taco Bell will!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Zika deforms babies.
It's a horrible shroud over any expectant parent.


----------



## zordac

More likely the pesticide the government is spraying to control the mosquitoes is causing the birth defects and not the virus itself.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160624150813.htm

http://thefreethoughtproject.com/new-study-zika-microcephaly/


----------



## rembrandt

Uber can take care of Zika too. Ubermenshen are omnipotent but they need 1 trillion dollar of federal funding. Soon Uber will roll out Uberika to weed out Zika.


----------



## Gung-Ho

zordac said:


> More likely the pesticide the government is spraying to control the mosquitoes is causing the birth defects and not the virus itself.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160624150813.htm
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/new-study-zika-microcephaly/


Why is the government spraying pregnant mothers with pesticide.


----------



## zordac

Gung-Ho said:


> Why is the government spraying pregnant mothers with pesticide.


They weren't specifically spraying people with pesticides. In Brazil they did the spraying from airplanes and the pesticide drifted down onto everything. Including the population. They also added it to drinking water to try and control the mosquito larva. They didn't spray it specifically onto pregnant women. Pregnant women were some of the innocent bystanders.


----------



## Gung-Ho

zordac said:


> They weren't specifically spraying people with pesticides. In Brazil they did the spraying from airplanes and the pesticide drifted down onto everything. Including the population. They also added it to drinking water to try and control the mosquito larva. They didn't spray it specifically onto pregnant women. Pregnant women were some of the innocent bystanders.


those women who were pregnant weren't totally innocent if you know what I mean.


----------



## zordac

Gung-Ho said:


> those women who were pregnant weren't totally innocent if you know what I mean.


Sorry but no I do not know what you mean.


----------



## ubershiza

I think someone needs to start a conspiracy thread


----------



## Gung-Ho

zordac said:


> Sorry but no I do not know what you mean.


They're no longer virgins.


----------



## Jermin8r89

http://www.caribbean360.com/news/no-connection-zika-microcephaly-new-study-claims
Its right in the news just gotta look for it


----------



## ragnarkar

How's that different from, say, trains and train tracks?


----------



## zordac

ragnarkar said:


> How's that different from, say, trains and train tracks?


That's a good question. Trains are on autopilot most of the time but they still need a human in the locomotive to make sure they don't screw up.


----------



## Cole Hann

zordac said:


> That's a good question. Trains are on autopilot most of the time but they still need a human in the locomotive to make sure they don't screw up.


that too will pass. humans are expensive. more automation, less HR expense = More Corporate PROFITS for shareholders (usually the 1% crowd)


----------



## zordac

Cole Hann said:


> that too will pass.


Probably but it took them several years with an engineer on the ATO trains before they were ready to go without a human in the locomotive and that's with something that is on a self contained system.


----------



## WeirdBob

Gung-Ho said:


> They're no longer virgins.


It's been a long time since I've been a virgin.

What is it like being a virgin in the 21st Century?


----------



## Gung-Ho

WeirdBob said:


> It's been a long time since I've been a virgin.
> 
> What is it like being a virgin in the 21st Century?


Lonely.


----------



## agtg

I'm going to start countering these threads with equally absurd responses:

Get Ready for Underground Cities Where People are Transported by Mineshaft Carts.


----------



## zordac

There... Now it makes sense


----------



## Jermin8r89

Maybe sdc arnt really gonna be self driveing its not the first they dissappointed us


----------



## Gung-Ho

agtg said:


> I'm going to start countering these threads with equally absurd responses:
> 
> Get Ready for Underground Cities Where People are Transported by Mineshaft Carts.


I have a deposit on a sweet little 3 bedroom unit. No views but plenty of privacy.


----------



## zordac

I reserved a diamond delux suite in the gold room.


----------



## stuber

Jermin8r89 said:


> Ohhh cheaper so you say. We gonna pay for this either way. You gonna rent it and its gonna be on a toll road. The plan is so you want to go somewhere out of city they will put a serge so you dont go to far. Theres no figures but you gonna pay for base rate plus toll check outs. In massachussetts they have cams on masspike that are tolls and they will take a pik of car and you and charge you when ever you go threw it. So if you live in the city you wont pay too much but different story if u not. Pick your city cuz if you not in a city just for you to go places you could pay as if you own a car if not more. People need to think how they gonna make profit theres a reason why the government wants in on this.
> Watch 10 years down the road ill be right. Everyone in cities of chaos with human rights gone


Yep, whatever happens, it's safe to assume that they powers at be will adapt to the new reality. Somehow THEY will figure out how to keep extracting $5K/year out of everybody. That's a given.


----------



## CrazyTaxi

Technically a robot could do everything better than us, rendering us obsolete from everything. The safest place for us would be in little capsules being fed by robots through tubes. Just because robots are more efficient, doesn't mean we should give up everything to them. A robot could micromanage your life. Imagine going to make a meal, and the robot scans all your available options, you see something you want, but the computer tells you that if you choose that you are more likely to make more compromises in the future, which would possibly lead to you reducing your overall life expectancy by 5 years "possibly" based on its statistical analysis. You are then told to eat this little supplement capsule with just the right amount of nutrients for you. Then you go to put on your belt, and it says people who use a belt like yours are more likely to develop of ridge on your skin which could eventually lead into a minor fold, which could possibly cause a distortion over time, so it recommends a safer belt that looks ridiculous but has little to no chance of adverse affects. 

Yea, I would rather use my brain, and live happier, instead of forcing efficiency at the expense of conscious enjoyment of life and freedom.


----------



## rtaatl

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Doesn't matter.
> When was the last successful implementation of a highway network in USA?
> A. 1947-1961.
> How long does it take a state to build a new highway in these modern times?
> A. Dunno, but LA took at least 30 years to complete the Foothill Freeway.
> Q. Where is the money going to come from for this "new highway network"?
> A. Nowhere.
> It's all smoke and mirrors.


Lol! Not to mention how long did it take NC to finish 485??? 20+years and it was outdated before they even finished...geesh


----------



## zordac

rtaatl said:


> Lol! Not to mention how long did it take NC to finish 485??? 20+years and it was outdated before they even finished...geesh


About 3 miles per year? Sounds about right if they were using horses and wagons to do all of the hauling and hand shovels to do the digging with!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

zordac said:


> About 3 miles per year? Sounds about right if they were using horses and wagons to do all of the hauling and hand shovels to do the digging with!


Nonono you mean Union labor.
Very methodical.


----------



## UberLaLa

NachonCheeze said:


> Just my opinion.....I don't believe 94% of fatalities are due to error...rather... they are due to people driving like idiots.... Two different things.


Ironically, driverless cars are not prone to idiocy, either....


----------



## Jermin8r89

Does anyone haveany factual numbers of how many are in Pittsburgh? How good or bad its driveing? And pax reactions?


----------



## RUSSREED2.0

Allegro Acura said:


> New rules of the road for robot cars coming out of Washington this week could lead to the eventual extinction of one of the defining archetypes of the past century: the human driver.​
> While banning people from driving may seem like something from a Kurt Vonnegut short story, it's the logical endgame of a technology that could dramatically reduce -- or even eliminate -- the 1.25 million road deaths a year globally. Human error is the cause of 94 percent of roadway fatalities, U.S. safety regulators say, and robot drivers never get drunk, sleepy or distracted.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...orce-error-prone-human-motorists-off-the-road


You do know that same human error killed the founder. That same human error also is what is creating the self-driving car.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I can't believe this ridiculous thread is 4 pages.


----------



## Roy1969

ubershiza said:


> Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


unfortunately it is not a freedom or right, but a privilege.... I remember drivers ed.


----------



## UofMDriver

Driverless cars will get trashed fast.


----------



## Jermin8r89

SDCs will happen and ban driveing but it will be too costly to travel for food and place to live there will be a major depression as noone will earn money so their would be a war and would have to reset ourselves there will be no such thing as money.


----------



## byrdman

Jermin8r89 said:


> SDCs will happen and ban driveing but it will be too costly to travel for food and place to live there will be a major depression as noone will earn money so their would be a war and would have to reset ourselves there will be no such thing as money.


----------



## agtg

rtaatl said:


> Lol! Not to mention how long did it take NC to finish 485??? 20+years and it was outdated before they even finished...geesh


This may need some adjustment of one's tinfoil hat, but one thing I've noticed about what's been happening to highways this last summer: The slow lanes have had about half of their lane dug up and retarred. The possibility that they are creating an infrastructure (some manner of guide or responders for driverless cars to ride on like a virtual rail) for a single lane that would operate driverless is possible. The work seems to be done at night when no one is around to take a peek-see.

I actually took a video of the long patches of freshly repaved slow lanes last summer and was meaning to post it here, but my tinfoil hat fell off and I forgot. I've since deleted the video, but anyone can check their own local highways and see if they're getting this, too. It's pretty obvious work was done to the slow lanes for miles and miles.

That being said, the notion of replacing transportation ay such an extreme cost is prohibitive on a mass scale, in my opinion.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

The one biggest problem with driverless cars, is all the cars with drivers. They would have to do a 100% over hall on the city road/interstate system. To banded people from driving from driving on the highway's, I don't see that happening. I do see them making a change from the carpool lane to a driverless car lane.

Like in the movie I-Robot with Will Smith. They will never take away human control of a car.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

ubershiza said:


> Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


No it is not ! You have a Right to travel, by any means that does not include a vehicle with an internal combustion engine.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

byrdman said:


> that's crap!





tohunt4me said:


> Elimination of DEATH is not their goal. ELIMINATION is.


tohunt is right.

Read the AMA's charter. American Medical Association. It is the very reason why Cancer will never be cured.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

zordac said:


> More likely the pesticide the government is spraying to control the mosquitoes is causing the birth defects and not the virus itself.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/06/160624150813.htm
> 
> http://thefreethoughtproject.com/new-study-zika-microcephaly/


And by the mire act of brushing one teeth and drink water and other drinks has a Pesticide in them. It's call FLORIDE. Even the NAzi used it in there concentration camps.

Looks like we have our very own Alex Jones blog thread. lmao.


----------



## ubershiza

And in other news... Alien spotted driving for uber.


----------



## Mr Magoo

Should the government even consider an attempt at this look for a taxpayer revolt like you have never seen.


----------



## UberManburninAzusa

uberdriverfornow said:


> This has to be a joke. This is the dumbest news article I've read in ny life. I think I lost some brain cells reading this article clearly written by someone with money invested in sdc.


LOL!


----------



## 123dragon

The study to watch is the Columbus smart city development DOT just gave a grant for 40 million dollars. Really cool stuff.

We shouldn't think of self driving cars trying to work in the model of driving that exists today. The DOT is looking at this holistically and will redefine policies to make it much more efficient. One way time will be saved is elimination of traffic lights. Rather then use traffic lights and speed up or slow down depending on the light a car will communicate with an intersection and the intersection will tell it to stop or go. All cars will be communicating with each other so when one moves so will other resulting in more efficient use of an intersection. That's one example of a study done by FHWA mode of Department of Transportation. A working concept of this is being done in the DC area in a test facility and it has worked really well. Google "Beyond Traffic Signals - Federal Highway Administration" to read about the example. These studies have been going on for 10+ years the government is not new to SDC. The writing was on the wall when the internet of things became a big topic of discussion.

Lots of other tech is going to get intermingled into this that is going to result in a lot of cost savings. Eliminating drivers costs is a very minimal gain compared to some.


----------



## everythingsuber

ubershiza said:


> Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


Only a tank


----------



## zordac

The real bottom line is will humans be willing to ride in the sdc's? I ask my pax about it and the majority of them say they would not ride in one. I've also talked with friends about it and most of them would not ride in one either. Humans are suspicious by nature so for those of us on the planet now I think the majority do not like them and wouldn't use them because of that suspicious nature. So the market will dictate whether or not the sdc's survive.

If sdc's are around 50 years from now with a generation of humans that have grown up with them then those people may have different feelings about it. They may look at them the same way we look at human driven cars today. Just another way to get from point A to point B.


----------



## Flarpy

You guys realize we're part of a tiny fraction of a percent of people who takes stories like this seriously. And it's just because we happen to have a "gig" that involves driving so these topics are of interest.

Ask 99% of the rest of the population and you'll find that people laugh about "the death of human-driven cars." Any legislation that purported to restrict peoples' driving would be met with so much fear and consternation by such a large segment of the population that you better believe politicians would be adding "right to drive" amendments to their state constitutions.

Driving cars is a national pastime. It's so embedded in the mindset of Americans that any attempts to restrict it will be obliterated. "American Car Culture" ain't going anywhere for generations. Look at the "Fast and the Furious" movie franchise which has been renewed for a total (so far) of nine sequels. Enough people are interested in driving and in cars that they're willing to watch _other people on a screen_ drive them. For 10 movies.

Despite kooky billionaires' (and their small cadre of fanboys') desires to do away with people driving cars....

.... it ain't gonna happen. Just sayin'.


----------



## mrpjfresh

zordac said:


> The real bottom line is will humans be willing to ride in the sdc's? I ask my pax about it and the majority of them say they would not ride in one. I've also talked with friends about it and most of them would not ride in one either. Humans are suspicious by nature so for those of us on the planet now I think the majority do not like them and wouldn't use them because of that suspicious nature. So the market will dictate whether or not the sdc's survive.
> 
> If sdc's are around 50 years from now with a generation of humans that have grown up with them then those people may have different feelings about it. They may look at them the same way we look at human driven cars today. Just another way to get from point A to point B.


I agree. The initial shock and apprehension comes with anything that is radically progressive to cultural norms. People looked at the first automobiles and didn't trust them with their "explosion" engines. Light bulbs, microwave ovens, cell phones... they all took quite awhile to gain widespread acceptance.

This is the biggest misconception with driverless cars. It is not going to happen overnight... not even over a few years. They will start in places like strategic sections of huge cities (Johnny Cabs!) and resorts like Disney World. Then, people on vacations will gradually grow accustomed to them and say, " Wow... that was nothing like I thought!". Once we have a few sections of Interstate or highways experiment and see the feedback with decreases in accidents and increases in traffic flow and fuel efficiency, then people, governments and insurance companies will surely take notice. Just go out and drive down your local Interstate and wait for the jerkoffs who go 20-30 over, tailgate less than a car length and dangerously weave in and out of lanes to save themselves like, what, a few minutes? You shouldn't have to wait very long... The people who think we're going to have driveless cars in Poughkeepsie by next year are what is to be laughed at. The idea though is very real. America is just _way _too big of a country though to think we will _all_ be in driverless cars any time soon.



Mr Magoo said:


> Should the government even consider an attempt at this look for a taxpayer revolt like you have never seen.


It likely will not be the government leading the charge on this (have you seen how paralyzed our system has become? lol). Big business will lobby state and local governments and more importantly, the insurance companies will be the key. They will the ones who make it *so* ridiculously expensive to actually drive your own car in certain markets that drivers will be priced out. It is already financially impractical in some cities to own a vehicle between insurance, parking, fuel and heck, just wasted time.


----------



## Flarpy

If they were serious about these machines, they'd be testing them in full-autonomous mode in sh!thole third-world countries right now. That's where they test new drugs in large-scale human experiments*, because there are (far) fewer regulations, less chance of being sued and, if they are sued, the payouts are much smaller.

*See this article http://www.reuters.com/article/us-drug-tests-idUSTRE67M1VO20100823

That's real experimentation in situations where human lives may end if there's a screwup. The fact that they're not doing this makes me wonder. These Uber vehicles should be rolling down the streets of Ulaanbaatar or Thimphu right now and, if and when they're ready for prime-time, they can plop 'em over into Pittsburgh and they'll be ready to go (minus the yak-avoidance algorithm).


----------



## dpv

ubershiza said:


> Isn't freedom to drive in the Constitution?


It's a privilege.


----------



## Xxx sucker

rembrandt said:


> American people know how to defend their constitutional rights. You can not ban guns and you won't be able to ban driving either. You can defraud greedy investors which is ok but don't try to play with the constitution. That will be playing with fire.


 Why do think David is on the Bully's payroll for???


----------



## canyon

CuffLink said:


> Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
> no traffic, everything moves along in unison,
> 
> take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
> take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival
> 
> AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


keep dreaming of your liberal utopia, you must be young.


----------



## Cole Hann

Jermin8r89 said:


> SDCs will happen and ban driveing but it will be too costly to travel for food and place to live there will be a major depression as noone will earn money so their would be a war and would have to reset ourselves there will be no such thing as money.


correct, next tuesday @ 3pm


----------



## RamzFanz

123dragon said:


> Rather then use traffic lights and speed up or slow down depending on the light a car will communicate with an intersection and the intersection will tell it to stop or go.


If they standardise SDC V2V communication, they can do all the adjustments themselves. I doubt they will need any intersection communication. It just seems like an unnecessary layer that would cause major issues if it went down or lost communications.



mrpjfresh said:


> the insurance companies will be the key. They will the ones who make it *so* ridiculously expensive to actually drive your own car in certain markets that drivers will be priced out.


I hear this a lot but I don't see it. Rates for humans will probably go down as accidents do. The more SDCs on the road avoiding accidents with humans, the more payouts will go down, even if humans remain just as dangerous as today.



Flarpy said:


> If they were serious about these machines, they'd be testing them in full-autonomous mode in sh!thole third-world countries right now. That's where they test new drugs in large-scale human experiments*, because there are (far) fewer regulations, less chance of being sued and, if they are sued, the payouts are much smaller.


This isn't logical. You say testing in the US has more risks and yet, that's where they're testing, and that implies they aren't serious? Wouldn't that imply higher confidence?


----------



## UberSolo

RamzFanz said:


> If they standardise SDC V2V communication, they can do all the adjustments themselves. I doubt they will need any intersection communication. It just seems like an unnecessary layer that would cause major issues if it went down or lost communications.
> 
> I hear this a lot but I don't see it. Rates for humans will probably go down as accidents do. The more SDCs on the road avoiding accidents with humans, the more payouts will go down, even if humans remain just as dangerous as today. *"If you're over 30, you're a slow old man" - Zuckerberg.*
> 
> Zuck may now be over 30 but he's a billionaire, rules are different for billionaires
> 
> This isn't logical. You say testing in the US has more risks and yet, that's where they're testing, and that implies they aren't serious? Wouldn't that imply higher confidence?


\\

Honestly, if current insurance cos don't jump on board the SDC juggernaut, creating a void or encumbrance to future development, An insurance co that specialize in SDC. Sort of an insurance industry Disruptor will be formed and step in to fill the void.

Any traditional old economy businesses that don't enhance SDC will be side stepped.
There are too many young Billionaires that are contemptuous of the old way.\

*"If you're over 30, you're a slow old man" - Zuckerberg.*

Zuck may now be over 30 but he's a billionaire, ALL rules are different for billionaires


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Just wait until we create self driving bikes. Can't wait to ban all the pesky bicyclists off my street, ha ha.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Just wait until we create self driving bikes. Can't wait to ban all the pesky bicyclists off my street, ha ha.


Imma have Elon Musk "volunteer" you to Mars...


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Imma have Elon Musk "volunteer" you to Mars...


I would prefer Venus.


----------



## zordac

Mercury would be better. I hear that place is really hot right now!


----------



## wingzero

NachonCheeze said:


> Just my opinion.....I don't believe 94% of fatalities are due to error...rather... they are due to people driving like idiots.... Two different things.


I read it as 94% human error, 6% vehicular homicide .


----------



## zordac

wingzero said:


> I read it as 94% human error, 6% intentional vehicular homicide


Or 6% mechanical failure and weather related? Blown tire, brakes don't work, ice and snow etc.


----------



## hewlett2packard

This Just In from The South China Morning Post:

*Hong Kong not ready for trial of driverless cars, government says, as Singapore aims for fully autonomous taxi fleet by 2018

Experts claim driverless taxis could replace cabbies in less than a decade, but government says hardware and software advancements likely needed first

http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...t-ready-trial-driverless-cars-government-says

"This global trend will force the SAR government to put in place driverless taxis because automakers around the world will mainly produce autonomous vehicles. The government will have no choice by then."*​


----------



## CuffLink

Jermin8r89 said:


> For people who are for sdv ive gotta say electricity is not invisible. We have generators and we got stairs just in case power goes down in elevator. Whats the back up in an uber sdv?


Solar Panels Professor, Sol-ar Pan-els








Google it: car solar panel. Heck, they even gotst porteebull kar solar panels . Who'd of thunk it ‼


----------



## zordac

Night-time, snow, clouds. What happens then?


----------



## UberxGTA

1.25 million deaths saved compared to how many millions of lives ruined by loss of jobs?
1.25 million deaths does not equal to 100's of millions of lives lost or ruined by unemployment.
The focus should be to prevent those deaths without losing all those jobs.
Robot cars are not the answer.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

They have yet to mass produce a single SDC and you guys are really worrying about freeways that ban humans ? lol

In fact, they have yet to even have a single SDC on the road yet.


----------



## UberxGTA

CuffLink said:


> Folks will LOVE driverless roads. They'll arrive at their destination in much shorter time.
> no traffic, everything moves along in unison,
> 
> take your car = 2 hour arrive time in traffic
> take driverless on driverless road = 45 min arrival
> 
> AND cheaper than your own car expense during that trip. Deck is stacked in Driverless Roads favor ESPECIALLY in grid locked uban citys where nothing moves


Only hardcore Uberpool customers and comic book readers will like it and that is a very small number compared to the overall population


----------



## UberxGTA

Of all the human driving error deaths in the world how many are in the Third World?
Technology can save rear end, lane change, speed related accidents. without replacing the driver.
Laws can almost prevent alcohol related deaths by having zero tolerance and hefty fines.
Weather related deaths will not be prevented by technology.
What is left?
FREEDOM of personal choice and 100's of millions of EARNING OPPORTUNITIES is left over corporate GREED.


----------



## UberxGTA

CuffLink said:


> these humanless roads are above ground


Not in your lifetime buddy. 'May the force be with you'.


----------



## tohunt4me

Jermin8r89 said:


> For people who are for sdv ive gotta say electricity is not invisible. We have generators and we got stairs just in case power goes down in elevator. Whats the back up in an uber sdv?


Death & Dismberment.
BUT YOU SIGNED A WAIVER !


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Every time I drive behind one of these stupid Google SDC's in Mountain View they are going 15 mph below the speed limit and I gotta zip around it. So ridiculous. Their only purpose is to slow everyone down and get in the way of people actually trying to get somewhere.

Why the hell would I want some robot in control of where I'm going when it won't do a fourth of what I'm capable of doing.

The only way Uber and Google are going to make any money off these things is if they can convince people that it's worth paying even less than the microscopic rates they are paying now to be inconvenienced by these stupid things and risk dying in them.


----------



## tohunt4me

WHO DO THEY THINK THEY ARE ?
NOT WITH MY MONEY THEY DONT !
NEVER SURRENDER FREE WILL .


----------



## tohunt4me

hewlett2packard said:


> This Just In from The South China Morning Post:
> 
> *Hong Kong not ready for trial of driverless cars, government says, as Singapore aims for fully autonomous taxi fleet by 2018
> 
> Experts claim driverless taxis could replace cabbies in less than a decade, but government says hardware and software advancements likely needed first
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/...t-ready-trial-driverless-cars-government-says
> 
> "This global trend will force the SAR government to put in place driverless taxis because automakers around the world will mainly produce autonomous vehicles. The government will have no choice by then."*​


Read THIS again !
Absorb the IMPLICATIONS !
BUSINESS WILL LEAVE GOVT. NO CHOICE ?
CORPORATIONS DECIDE FOR PEOPLE !?!?
STEP OFF !
May the corporations wither & die !
May their evil fruits rot on the vine untouched !


----------



## Cole Hann

tohunt4me said:


> Read THIS again !
> Absorb the IMPLICATIONS !
> BUSINESS WILL LEAVE GOVT. NO CHOICE ?
> CORPORATIONS DECIDE FOR PEOPLE !?!?
> STEP OFF !
> May the corporations wither & die !
> May their evil fruits rot on the vine untouched !


*You're just now figuring out : people vote but corporations elect ? Supreme Court says it's OK*


----------



## RamzFanz

uberdriverfornow said:


> They have yet to mass produce a single SDC and you guys are really worrying about freeways that ban humans ? lol
> 
> In fact, they have yet to even have a single SDC on the road yet.


WePod, the Netherlands, but you already know this.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberxGTA said:


> 1.25 million deaths saved compared to how many millions of lives ruined by loss of jobs?
> 1.25 million deaths does not equal to 100's of millions of lives lost or ruined by unemployment.
> The focus should be to prevent those deaths without losing all those jobs.
> Robot cars are not the answer.


And tens of millions of injuries. Many life long debilitating injuries. Cars are the number one killer of ages 2-36.

Every technological advancement has people making dire warnings about job losses but we always adapt. The cost of living gets cheaper and cheaper and we're fine. The transition will have some pain, but in the end, this just frees people up to live better lives.



UberxGTA said:


> Of all the human driving error deaths in the world how many are in the Third World?


A lot. Why?



UberxGTA said:


> Technology can save rear end, lane change, speed related accidents. without replacing the driver.


True, but you're pretty much replacing them anyways, so why pay them instead of going as safe as possible?



UberxGTA said:


> Laws can almost prevent alcohol related deaths by having zero tolerance and hefty fines.


Come on man, Laws don't stop anything. They can lower them, but humans are stupid and drunk humans are more stupid. My Nephew has lost most of 20's to prison and house arrest along with at least $50,000 to driving drunk. He's a great kid, has never hurt a fly, but he's incapable of making good decisions drunk. I'm voting SDCs over destroying lives.



UberxGTA said:


> Weather related deaths will not be prevented by technology.


Sure they will. Not sure where you got that from.



UberxGTA said:


> FREEDOM of personal choice and 100's of millions of EARNING OPPORTUNITIES is left over corporate GREED.


True. But that's the reality. In the end, because of lower costs of living, we won't need the jobs and there will be new jobs, there always are.



UberxGTA said:


> Not in your lifetime buddy. 'May the force be with you'.


Within 10 years of introduction, we will probably have designated lanes and roads for SDCs, IMHO. It makes no sense not to.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Every time I drive behind one of these stupid Google SDC's in Mountain View they are going 15 mph below the speed limit and I gotta zip around it. So ridiculous. Their only purpose is to slow everyone down and get in the way of people actually trying to get somewhere.


They are self-limiting the speed for testing. It's not required and not a limit of the car.



uberdriverfornow said:


> Why the hell would I want some robot in control of where I'm going when it won't do a fourth of what I'm capable of doing.


They will be able to do far far more than you're capable of. Humans suck at driving.



uberdriverfornow said:


> The only way Uber and Google are going to make any money off these things is if they can convince people that it's worth paying even less than the microscopic rates they are paying now to be inconvenienced by these stupid things and risk dying in them.


The risk of dying in them? As of now, that risk is at zero.

The last poll I saw showed 25% of people would use them immediately. That's far far more than would be needed to prove themselves in the first years. 50% we're on the fence with just 25% saying never. If they are as safe, cheap, and convenient as advertised, people will flock to SDCs. I can't wait until the day I can take the keys from my wife.


----------



## Flarpy

Let's just wait and see how reliable and safe these things are before we start pleasuring ourselves at the thought of them. I'm looking forward to _owning_ one some day and taking naps in rush hour traffic. But I'm not loony enough to think that they're even close to being able to do that.

I want the things to come with beds inside. Why sit when you can lie down?


----------



## hewlett2packard

UberxGTA said:


> 1.25 million deaths saved compared to how many millions of lives ruined by loss of jobs?
> 1.25 million deaths does not equal to 100's of millions of lives lost or ruined by unemployment.
> The focus should be to prevent those deaths without losing all those jobs.
> Robot cars are not the answer.


they are not the answer, however are the future


----------



## zordac

Flarpy said:


> I'm looking forward to _owning_ one some day and taking naps in rush hour traffic.


I can see it now. Parking lots full of SDC's with people sleeping in them because they fell asleep on the way to work and never woke up once they arrived....


----------



## CuffLink

zordac said:


> I can see it now. Parking lots full of SDC's with people sleeping in them because they fell asleep on the way to work and never woke up once they arrived....


seat jolts pax with electric charge upon arrival


----------



## WeirdBob

CuffLink said:


> seat jolts pax with electric charge upon arrival


Just like a human driver would do with their taser!


----------



## CuffLink

WeirdBob said:


> Just like a human driver would do with their taser!


----------

